
5M residents left Wuhan before lockdown, mayor reveals - tosh
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3047720/chinese-premier-li-keqiang-head-coronavirus-crisis-team-outbreak
======
duxup
It seems the Chinese central government is very good at acting in broad
strokes, but that is mostly done in a reactionary way after local issues have
gone on for a while.

The problem is the local governments aren't inclined to report bad news and
their own choices are often questionable at best.

So for situations like this it is a game of whack a mole, where they swing
hard a second too late.

~~~
blackrock
This whole thing is a fascinating social experiment, rolling out in real time
and online. This is unprecedented, and has never been done before in the
modern world, with planes and high speed trains connecting everything.

You must at least give credit to the actions of the central China government,
for implementing such a strict lockdown.

I suspect that this thing will blow over in a month. The infected will be
quarantined, and allowed to recover. The mortality rate now stands at 3%.

For comparison, the Spanish Flu of 1918 killed 20%.

In the United States, last year’s bird flu killed 8%.

The greatest fear about this virus, is the unknown. But this time, science
came to the rescue. The Chinese scientists were able to sequence the genome in
3 weeks. That’s an astonishing feat in itself.

The genome signature was quickly shared with the world, and everyone took up
safety precautions.

Thus, the human race will survive this virus too. Individually, you may not be
as lucky, if you’re old and have other complications.

But more people know about it, and those that feel sick, will self-isolate
(hopefully).

Maybe the best thing to come out of this, is that the central government will
finally clamp down on wild life trade, and to force their society to adopt a
more sterile and cleaner food procurement system. They now have the reason to
mandate such a change to their society.

Normally, progress in society moves one slow step at a time. But sometimes,
with an incident like this, you can give it the jolt it needs to change
directions, and to take a new path.

